
Jetson Xavier NX, the World’s Smallest AI Supercomputer - kbumsik
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/jetson-xavier-nx-the-worlds-smallest-ai-supercomputer/
======
bradknowles
Hmm. Does anyone know how Xavier NX compares to regular CPU or GPU tasks in
ML?

I’m curious to know if it might be useful or interesting to have one of these
as an adjunct to a SFF computer that I might have in my server closet, e.g.,
an Intel NUC or a Mac Mini.

Or is this a device that is meant to be pushed further to the edge, like
attached to each of the cameras I have?

